# mexico beach surf fishing?



## jbfitz (May 25, 2014)

I'm headed down to mexico beach.  I love to surf fish!  I was just wondering if yall could fill me in on how the surf fishing is on mexico beach?  I also like to shark fish at night in the surf how is the shark fishing?


----------



## jbfitz (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about surf fishing in mexico beach Florida?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 31, 2014)

Never been to Mexico beach, But I'd think you could catch cats and sharks all day, every day, all night long with cut bait! No telling what might pick up a live bait.  Lures/spoons can hook up lady fish, blue fish or redfish,flounder. Check out the local bait shop and see whats running Kinda need more info on your rig and goals!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 31, 2014)

Pompano are still around, obviously! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=804447


----------



## jbfitz (May 31, 2014)

Well I usually use cut bait for the sharks.  Just shrimp for everything else.  We went to st George last year and caught a lot of whiteing and catfish.  We caught a 6.5 ft nurse shark at night about 150lbs with cut bait from a catfish. We were hoping mexico beach would yield the same or better.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2014)

Its been years.  I suggest you hit the marina and the bait and tackle shop to get current pointers.  At times it can be awesome for pompano.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 1, 2014)

When are you coming down? Get in touch with me a few days before you come down and I will give you an update or you can get with me when you get here.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 4, 2014)

I've caught Pompano in the surf with a pompano rig and sand fleas.  You can catch about anything with shrimp.  There is a free pier too.


----------

